# looking for nice looking on-wall speakers



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

I have some very old Sansui PM-C100 II, they still sound very good, but are looking ugly in my living room and would like to replace them with on-wall speakers.

I have a small budget 300 - 400 $, the first thing that comes to mind mind are the Axiom M3, the Boston Cherry finish looks very good, I do not have to worry about the base because I have a Velodyne DD-15 (my budget was bigger back then), some peoples said that they are on the bright side, I am worried about the sound in general.

Those speaker will go on each side of the TV (Samsung 52"), the Mythos would also look OK as the TV is black, but they are over my budget.

What I want is on-wall speaker that will sound as good as my old speakers (minus the base of course) and they have to look good.
They can be new or used, I am not in favot of any make or model (may be I'm lying a bit on this as I find the M3 very sexy, I would prefer the M22, but those are over my budget


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think the Axiom M3 v3 speakers would be the best for you if your looking for on wall These BA BT1 speakers would also work.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I think the Axiom M3 v3 speakers would be the best for you if your looking for on wall These BA BT1 speakers would also work.


Thanks for quick reply, indeed those have nice spec, not as sexy as the Axiom, but very good spec, but they are over 300$ each. If I had that kind of budget I would be able to buy the M22 or some used Mythos .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How about these Polk Audio on wall speakers?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Home Theater Direct has some good Flat Panel speakers.
They are nice and sound good. 
http://www.htd.com/Products/flat-panel-speakers/flat-panel-speaker


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> How about these Polk Audio on wall speakers?


I like their floorstanding, not sure about the on-wall, good spec; but depth is too much


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

zieglj01 said:


> Home Theater Direct has some good Flat Panel speakers.
> They are nice and sound good.
> http://www.htd.com/Products/flat-panel-speakers/flat-panel-speaker


good suggestion, Price is right, spec seems good, rear is smaller than front so it does not look like an old floorstanding that you decide to hang on a wall.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

found out why I was finding the Axiom M3 and M22 so attractive, they seems so slim, I was looking at the Hybrid version, that is because half of the speaker is inside the wall, but they have been discontinued, the M3 are still availabel, but the wall that they are going to be mount on is an external wall, so HTD might be a good solution or if I can find some used Mythos 2 for cheap


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

Why is it that the nice looking speaker I want are out of my reach

I saw the B&W FPM series, sooooooo nice, soooo out of my reach :crying:
Then I saw the Klipsch G-28, I want it, I ant it, I want it:hissyfit:

OOOOObut i saw some price drop today:yay2:
The Mythos 2 are at 199 @ newegg and the Klipsch are at 269 (still over my budget for 2, but I have to show that to my wife and tell her how HER living room will look so good with no apparent wire:devil@ newegg also


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I have some of the M3 on walls. They are a little brighter when compared to the M3 bookshelf speakers but due to the thinner cabinet for an on wall you will be faced with that reality with most on wall speakers in that same range.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

JBL L820...
I think these look awesome (I understand it's not for everyone). Very subatantial looking.
My JBL S312 floor standing speakers use very similar driver array and I love it. 
(in the following link, make sure you scroll down to see the photo of the set up in a room)
http://www.amazon.com/JBL-L820-Wall-Mountable-Bookshelf-Loudspeakers/dp/B000FYZ9XO


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> I have some of the M3 on walls. They are a little brighter when compared to the M3 bookshelf speakers but due to the thinner cabinet for an on wall you will be faced with that reality with most on wall speakers in that same range.


Now you got me worried, If I change those for the little on-wall seapers and it sound too brite, I will drive me banana.

You probably don't know those old Sansui PCM -C100 II (they are over 30 years old), but they still sound good (freq response was specified as 30-40000), I want my living to look good but not at the expense of the sound, 

do you have any suggestion for on-wall (models or price range), so I get at least the sound I had with those floorstanding.
The other solutin I have is to have custom custom media center desk that look like the "Standout" and have my speakers inclose in it.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

informel said:


> Now you got me worried, If I change those for the little on-wall seapers and it sound too brite, I will drive me banana.
> 
> You probably don't know those old Sansui PCM -C100 II (they are over 30 years old), but they still sound good (freq response was specified as 30-40000), I want my living to look good but not at the expense of the sound,
> 
> ...


WOW i should re-read myself before posting
If I change those for the little on-wall SPEAKERS and it sound too brite, IT will drive me banana.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

informel said:


> WOW i should re-read myself before posting
> If I change those for the little on-wall SPEAKERS and it sound too brite, IT will drive me banana.


Just for some info - the HTD Flat Panel speakers are smooth, neutral 
and not bright sounding.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

zieglj01 said:


> Just for some info - the HTD Flat Panel speakers are smooth, neutral
> and not bright sounding.


not sure it would be at least as good as my old speakers, there is 4 speakers (5 if you include the tweeter) in there and what appear to be a wooden box and it weight only 7.5 pounds!

I may be from the old school but just the speakers themself should be weighting that much.

Looks like I will have to at least double or triple my my initial budget or maybe just go to moe store to audition some on-wall speaker; I will be 57 soon and I am pretty sure my hearind is not what it use too belddude:, maybe I won't hear any difference


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

informel said:


> not sure it would be at least as good as my old speakers, there is 4 speakers (5 if you include the tweeter) in there and what appear to be a wooden box and it weight only 7.5 pounds!
> 
> I may be from the old school but just the speakers themself should be weighting that much.
> 
> Looks like I will have to at least double or triple my my initial budget or maybe just go to moe store to audition some on-wall speaker; I will be 57 soon and I am pretty sure my hearind is not what it use too belddude:, maybe I won't hear any difference


The thing that is heavy with your Sansui speakers is the box - the drivers are
not that heavy. Speaker technology has advanced since the Sansui days. The
overall design/engineering and performace is what counts. Something like the
HTD Flat Panel speakers, can get loud above moderate levels, in a decent size
room. The subwoofer will take care of the low end. 

You are the captain of your audio/video ship - the choice is up to you. Good
Luck with your adventure - do not be quick to spend a lot of money.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

I think I was a bit foolish when I wanted to replace my old speakers that where costing 800$ to the store (I did some work for them and got paid like that) some 30 years ago with something that would cost me 300$.

Majot user is for hoime theater, but I listen to music every morning before going to work and I am ready to compromise, so after a lot of searching and reading, I found the following.

B&W FPM5
Totem tribe 3

Those are way out of my budget for now, but I would rather wait instead of replacing my old speakers with something less interesting.

I was also considering attaching some Magnepan MMG to the wall ( a la MMGW), this is closer to my budget, I know Maggie needs a lot of power to scream, but I do have an amp that can drive them.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com

have a look at the speaker section and sort all the Quebec listings, maybe you will find something that suits your fancy


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

Andre said:


> http://www.canuckaudiomart.com
> 
> have a look at the speaker section and sort all the Quebec listings, maybe you will find something that suits your fancy


Thanks I know the site, I tried to purchase some MMG from there, but the guy never replied to me, I also had some reply from Audiogon, but they where all in USA or at the other end of Canada.
I would rather pick up the MMG
Thanks


----------

